# Sweet Potato OK to eat Cold? and Quinoa?



## sidewinder1508

Hi Guys

I am looking for new ideas as im getting bored of chicken/pasta/rice etc etc. How do you prepare/cook sweet potatoes?? Can they be cooked then chilled and eaten cold as I dont have microwave facilities. I was thinking of sweet potato with low fat soft cheese and chicken or tuna. just for something different. I am also looking at using quinoa as a carb source, do you have any recipe ideas to use quinoa.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Keeks

Loads of different ways for sweet potatoe, boil/jacket/roast, just like normal potatoes. I like them boiled, chopped into cubes and eaten cold.

Quinoa-I don't mind it just on its own, bit too bland for some people though. Its nice with a bit of cinnamon in though, and ground almonds.


----------



## Mitch.

I cook enough for the week and mash it. So much easier to slip mash down when you're at the point of force feeding than chewing solid potato.

I've eaten cold before and it's fine. Normally do heat up though.


----------



## Moonbeam

I like to cook them in the oven with other roasted veg or maybe a sweet potatoe soup?


----------



## joe.b

i jacket mine,sometimes have them cold the next day pref with tuna


----------

